# Cichlid Id Help?



## Manafel

I Can't decide on what species of cichlid this is. I've narrowed it down to either a frontosa, or a Labdichronis Caerules. It's still really young, s I might have to wait until it matures to know for sure, but anyone's help would be appreciated.


----------



## drunkenbeast

Looks like a frontosa to me
your lucky thats a great fish! i want them so bad but they are not compatable with the fish I already have.

I would recommend buying at least 3 more as they like being in groups but just so you know they can grow past a foot in length so your gonna have to have a big tank if you want to keep them


----------



## Manafel

Well the story is that on black Friday I went to my lfs and pointed out that specific fish and he picked out about 5 or 6 different but compatable cichlids(all babies pretty much) and gave them to me for half off. All I really have is my 75 gallon, and I don't know what some of my other fish are, so I'm sure I'm in for a crazy ride lol


----------



## drunkenbeast

Good luck! 75 is plenty of room to start for them as babies...

great deal btw fronts usually run 10-15 bones each! they are a really popular fish do some research on them im sure you'll love it


----------



## Manafel

I sure will! I wish I could figure out what my other fish are lol. I have this one, it looks exactly like my yellow lab, but its white and has a blue sheen on its fins x.x it'll take me a while to id all of them  but thanks for helping me with this one


----------



## bluenosebully

Ya looks like some variant of frontosa, I'm guessing brundi, that seems to be the most common. In stores, you can't be for sure untill it gets bigger there is a fish that looks like a frontosa but are different in body shape. Good looking fish, and have to agree with drunkenbeast, fronts do best in groups I'd try to get a minimum of 3 more.


----------



## jshill103

frontosa


----------

